
The Arctic Is on Fire Again, and It's Even Worse This Time - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj43n3/the-arctic-is-on-fire-again-and-its-even-worse-this-time
======
drallison
Arctic fires are a disaster. The countries of the world need to band together
and provide the manpower and materials needed to put out the fire. Action
needs to be taken quickly. And, since this has become an annual event, plans
need to be made to mitigate the potential for fires in the future.

That's the obvious take-away from the new reports. In practice, it is unlikely
to happen: the fires will continue to burn, more CO2 will be dumped into the
atmosphere, the earth will warm further, and, eventually humans (and lots of
other things) will become extinct.

World leadership ignores large scale existential issues. Scientists and
engineers can call out the problems and the risks, but getting anything done
will require everyone to do their part. At the moment, the lunatics are
running the asylum and there are no adults around.

